

Facebook/Google engineers who dont demand a 1/18 SOPA blackout should be ashamed - jmboling


======
te_platt
No, Facebook/Google engineers should consider their actions carefully and do
what they think is right. In fact everyone should. I'm happy to oppose SOPA
but I'm not joining a mob.

~~~
jmboling
Look. I am personally against mob mentality in most scenarios, but given the
current circumstances I honestly believe that the formation of a mob aligned
in opposition to this bill is exactly what is required. Due to this issue's
nebulous technical nature the folks in charge and the general population have
an unconscionably limited perspective and there is little to no real awareness
of the proposed act or its potential consequences in the collective
consciousness. SOPA should be immediately halted with extreme prejudice and
the real issues should be thoroughly reconsidered in an open forum with policy
makers, entrepreneurs, experts, and citizens working together to create a
legitimate policy that is levelheaded and forward thinking. Beyond the
minority of us who are actually clued in to the guts of SOPA and it's
consequences there is no genuine geography of dissent. Shame. In other
words... Aunt Trish needs to have a day without facebook so everyone will
start actually talking about this stuff.

------
gernb
No, they should be patted on the back for not being rash.

A SOPA blackout by Facebook/Google would show just how much political
influence they have when they decide to abuse their position. Once that's made
clear governments around the world would quickly act to remove that power by
various new laws and regulations destroying both companies.

~~~
duncan_bayne
"various new laws and regulations destroying both companies"

... and SOPA is the first of those.

